# Any suggestions



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am fairly new to the yak fishing thing, but going to take it for a spin this weekend. looking to catch some pups and maybe a flattie or 2 any suggestions on were to try my luck.:fishing:


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

how do I get a hold of someone to give a lecture on kyacking?My email is [email protected]


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Lynnhaven or rudee inlet


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

sidthesquidtkle said:


> how do I get a hold of someone to give a lecture on kyacking?My email is [email protected]


Try and locate a kayaking club in your area.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

e-mail chris dollar at cddollar.com where would the lecture be?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

If I were you, I'd try somewhere where there isn't fast moving water. If you get get in a current and you are uncertain as to how to properly remedy the situation....well....could be trouble. I'd go out in the Bay. Pick a sheltered side where the wind won't affect you. Also, try a lake. Better to know more and do less than the alternative!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

sidthesquidtkle said:


> how do I get a hold of someone to give a lecture on kyacking?My email is [email protected]


Put up a post on kayakbassfishing.com Chances are good that one of our Pro Staff members would be happy to come do a talk.

You're a bit far away for me.


----------

